
Are you ready to work remotely? - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2020/01/06/are-you-ready-to-work-remotely/
======
JohnFen
While I strongly prefer to work in the same physical space as my teammates,
I've worked remotely quite a lot over the last many years.

What I've learned, above everything else, is that in order to work well when
physically disconnected from the other memebers of the team, I must have my
own own office space that is physically dedicated to working and no other
activity.

First, in the US anyway, this seriously simplifies taking the tax deduction
for the workspace.

Second, it maintains a strong mental and physical differentiation between
being "at work" and being "at home". I've found this essential for my own
sanity (work-life balance stuff) and to make it very clear to others in the
household when I'm working and should not be disturbed unless the house is on
fire.

